# ARGC monitor cycle, 42, what clinic really has the best success rates for 42-43?



## coconuts (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi there! Im early in the ARGC monitor cycle, but concerned. They dont show stats in 42-43. Is there are more experienced place I could switch to in my age group? 
Basically does anyone know who holds the top UK rate for 42-42? I dont have any fertility issues per se...though my AMH is lowish at 1.25ng/ml all other stats are totally fine incl. FSH/LH.
Its my age and likely egg quality :-( Im going straight for IVF having not tried for very long..
Any advice grateful as I have a small window to change my mind on clinic :-/ or stay with ARGC!
Looking for a cycle buddy too!!


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi coconut- I don't know is the simple answer! I've just had ET at Zita West who have high rates, but I'm not sure on the 42-43 category. Pop onto the main board and say hi as there are a bunch of us cycling/about to cycle. X


----------



## coconuts (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi LuluLimon
thanks for your reply! Do you mean the trail that is "anyone else about to start a cycle over 40?!
I will join it - I am a newbie so havent totally figured my way around FF.


----------

